# Wie lange kann man Netzteil verwenden?



## Jan565 (21. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen wie lange man Netzteile so im Allgemeinen verwenden kann ohne bedenken haben zu müssen bzw wie lange ihr euro NTs im Gebrauch habt?

Habe jetzt selber schon 3 1/2 Jahre ein Cougar 550W drin, was aus einer ziemlich alten Serien ist, weiß jetzt auch nicht genau welche. Bietet 28A auf der einen 12V Leitung und 20A auf der anderen. Bis jetzt habe ich es nicht mal hin bekommen das NT auch nur mal warm zu bekommen, nicht mal mit 2 5850 die ich kurzzeitig verbaut hatte mit dem 955BE OC. 

Bis heute hatte ich selber auch noch nie Probleme mit Netzteilen gehabt, außer mit 2 Chinaböllern, die mir mal mit einem Knall gesagt haben das die im Eimer sind. Aber das war auch abzusehen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2013)

Sofern sich die Hardware nicht ändert kannst du das Netzteil solange drin lassen wie es läuft.
Sonst würde ich das Netzteil schon mal austauschen. Gerade wenn sich die Anforderungen verändern oder wenn neue Standards kommen.


----------



## Jan565 (21. Oktober 2013)

Die meisten Aktuellen Standards werden erfüllt. Von der Anforderung wurde es eher weniger. Vom 955BE@4,3 mit einer 5850 auf 3570K@stock + 7870, da hat das NT etwas weniger zu tun.


----------



## Westcoast (21. Oktober 2013)

also ich würde ein netzteil nach vier bis fünf jahren tauschen. die bauteile verschleissen und das netzteil stirbt langsam vor sich hin.
und ein markengerät mit schutzschaltungen ist auch nicht 100%ig sicher, diese können auch die anderen bauteile beschädigen.


----------



## IronAngel (21. Oktober 2013)

Bis ich mir was komplett neues zusammengestellt habe, lief mein altes Netzteil ca 6 Jahre und das geht immer noch. Aso war sogar nur ein Noname Netzteil. Wenn du jetzt nicht irgendwelche Probleme mit neuen Bauteilen, wie Mainboard, CPU usw.. bekommst, würde ich nichts austauschen. 3,5 Jahre ist jetzt noch nicht solange.


----------



## DocVersillia (21. Oktober 2013)

Im Rechner meiner Frau ist ein Uralt NT drinn...das lief vorher schon in nem Rechner...also bestimmt sieben oder acht Jahre alt.... und läuft und läuft und läuft..... solange es läuft, würde ich es drin lassen..... Wenn sich irgendwann mal die Standards ändern, kann ich immer noch tauschen....


----------



## Jan565 (21. Oktober 2013)

Dann werde ich wohl mal schauen wie lange das noch macht. Zumal ich eh nicht mehr so viel am PC mache, da sollte es noch ne Zeit halten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Oktober 2013)

Die alten Cougar sind z.T. nicht toll, gibt ja auch keinerlei Informationen über die Spannungsqualität, da sie nie erfasst worden ist.
Daher würde ich das Cougar durchaus austauschen wollen...

Kann sein, dass es (noch) OK ist, kann aber sein, dass es eher schlecht ist...


----------



## SwissBullet (21. Oktober 2013)

Habe mir heute gerade ein neues bestellt.
Mein jetztiges habe ich ca 4 Jahre (glaube ich zumindest).
Habe ein neues bestellt um mehr Möglichkeiten zu haben,sprich Modular und mehr wie nur 2 PCi-E und ein 6 auf 8 Adapter zu haben.
Nicht zuletzt auch wegen dem Gefühl,eines mit den neusten Techniken (Sicherheits und Effizienz) zu haben.


----------



## Suppentrulli1988 (21. Oktober 2013)

In meinem Gaming-PC hab ich ein Thermaltake Evo-Blue 650W Sollte so 4,5 Jahre alt sein. Wird jetzt aber durch ein BeQuiet L8 500W ersetzt. Halte ich für nötig weil der Rechner schon oft und lange unter Last betrieben wird. 

In meinem Zweitrechner ist ein ~10 Jahre altes HEC Netzteil drin. Funktioniert immernoch top. Juckt mich auch nicht wenn das NT beim Ableben die Hardware mitnimmt. (Alter Pentium D)

Aber bei teurer Hardware sollte man NIE am Netzteil sparen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Oktober 2013)

SwissBullet schrieb:


> Habe mir heute gerade ein neues bestellt.


Was denn??


SwissBullet schrieb:


> Nicht zuletzt auch wegen dem Gefühl,eines mit den neusten Techniken (Sicherheits und Effizienz) zu haben.


 Naja, von der Sicherheit ist kein aktuelles Netzteil auf dem Niveau der alten, die eine OCP auf 20A gesetzt hatten...
Problem bei diesen Teilen ist aber, dass die Rail Verteilung z.T. fürn Eimer ist. Solche Scherze wie CPU macht sich über 2 Rails breit und/oder mit einem PCIe geteilt halt...

Bleibt eigentlich nur eine etwas bessere Effizienz bei modernen Netzteilen.


----------



## SwissBullet (22. Oktober 2013)

Es ist ein 750W BQ Dark Power Pro 10.


----------



## ich111 (22. Oktober 2013)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Die meisten Aktuellen Standards werden erfüllt. Von der Anforderung wurde es eher weniger. Vom 955BE@4,3 mit einer 5850 auf 3570K@stock + 7870, da hat das NT etwas weniger zu tun.


Nö, das Netzteil wird durch die neuen CPUs und auch GPUs teilweise viel stärker belastet, da diese in der benötigten Stromstärke einen breiteren Bereich (Turbo+iGPU bis maximaler Stromsparmodus) abdecken und auch deutlich schneller zwischen den einzelnen Modi wechseln.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, von der Sicherheit ist kein aktuelles Netzteil auf dem Niveau der alten, die eine OCP auf 20A gesetzt hatten...
> Problem  bei diesen Teilen ist aber, dass die Rail Verteilung z.T. fürn Eimer  ist. Solche Scherze wie CPU macht sich über 2 Rails breit und/oder mit  einem PCIe geteilt halt...


Wobei die Schutzschaltungen im Falle einer CPU über 2 Rails ziemlich ausgehebelt sind.


----------

